# Large aircraft starter motor



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Does not look like any cooling abilities so I'd say goodbye. Small too.


----------



## Jamie EV (Oct 3, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Does not look like any cooling abilities so I'd say goodbye. Small too.


yes, I do find it's size rather disturbing. Still, a punchy little unit for maybe a motorcycle. VOltage is right for a bike.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Read the whole description:

For parts, core, or rebuilding, or something like that. It's DOA.

Starter motors for piston engines are not continuous duty, in fact, most are short duty. <30 seconds on, >5 minutes to cool, unless you want to wreck it.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

This is aircraft stuff and not Kragen junk. If you did use the motor you'd need to open the end over the brushes and put in a cooling fan and some opening at the other end to allow for that air to exhaust to keep the motor cool. 

I still say goodbye.


----------



## Jamie EV (Oct 3, 2012)

McRat said:


> Read the whole description:
> 
> For parts, core, or rebuilding, or something like that. It's DOA.
> 
> Starter motors for piston engines are not continuous duty, in fact, most are short duty. <30 seconds on, >5 minutes to cool, unless you want to wreck it.



yup, that's what a starter is for. In fact it has a very easy duty cycle. still, I thought ev guys started out with these motors.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

No, but many used these long ago. These are Starter/Generators and are designed to be run all the time and have very high rpms. I have run these at 72 volts no problem. They also can generate a good 38 volts DC and up to like 400 amps. Very powerful motor for it's size. Not best for large vehicles. Great for fiberglass dune buggies. I had it running in a Ghia at 72 volts and maybe 300 amps and it pushed it to 62 mph absolute max. Took some time too. This motor has an adaptor designed for the old VW. Very well built adaptor and can mount many of these Starter/Generator motors. They are Modified SepEx motors. I no longer have a controller that will successfully power one of these motors. They were used in their heyday with a mechanical contactor style speed control. It worked but was a bit herky jerky. 

If your building a larger vehicle I would not use these motors. If you need a good DC generator maybe you could utilize one of these. I hope to do just that soon.


----------

